# new fork?



## TXKestrel (Feb 2, 2010)

im wanting to trade out my 2008 kestrel talon sl fork for a full carbon model. maybe a ec90 aero, or a 3T team. my question though is.... can those forks work with a non intigrated headset? they are both 1 and 1/8 and are 4.3 rake.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

The difference has to do with the difference in size between an integrated type head tube and a non integrated one - and the way the fork's crown is designed to match up with them aesthetically. Functionally they both will work.

Given the same rake, leg length and steer tube diameter, the only difference between an "integrated" or "non integrated" fork is the way the top of the crown fits with the bottom of the head tube. I'm talking about the crown itself, not the "crown race" - although the crown race is specific to the headset, the place where the crown race sits on the crown is the same whether the fork is "integrated" or "non integrated".

But the diameter of the top of the crown is designed to match up smoothly with either the larger diameter at the bottom of an integrated head tube vs. the slightly smaller diameter of the non-integrated head tube. I've been told the only issue is aesthetics and only you can decide if it looks OK. It's not a huge difference - I think 

Do this search on Yahoo or google: +fork +crown +integrated +"non integrated"


----------

